# Midgies in scotland



## rocky1968 (Nov 10, 2011)

Is there a web site on midgies in Scotland like wen they come out. I was asked today but I don't know.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

Yes there is:

http://midgeforecast.co.uk/home

And would also say that Smidge spray is very good, it contains Deet so works for long periods. Problem with the Avon stuff is that it only works for about half and hour (if at all) and must say, as ex navy and married to ex Army, I have never met a Royal Marine or Soldier who uses Skin so Soft!!!


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Smidge claims it to be a safe alternative to Deet, so surely that means it does not contain Deet.


----------



## ardgour (Mar 22, 2008)

The midge forecast is notoriously unreliable for specific areas - it gives a general idea of whether the conditions are favourable for the wee beasties but the problem is that midges don't read the forecast :lol: 
Just had some friends down from the west coast - apparently the mild wet winter has given all the beasties an easy time so midges are out and the tick population is horrendous
Generally speaking for midges if it is windy you are safe, mild overcast and humid - watch out
Like everything else the 'skin so soft' works for some and not others, and yes I have come across a large group of hairy soldiers all covered in the skin so soft and swearing it was the only thing that worked - they smelled nice too :lol: 
Careful with DEET it is a solvent and will damage plastic

Chris


----------

